# Dog is Trainable - (I might not be) Need Help



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

I think I might be holding my dog back. My 7 month old puppy and I just finished up the basic obedience class and are signed up for CGC. The trainer said he can really go as far as I am able to take him -- referring I think to the fact that I consistently get his collar on backwards, when I taught him to sit, I inadvertently made sure he and I made eye contact so he feels like even when I tell him to sit in the heel position, he finagles his way over to the side of me to make sure I look him in the eye... and I don't hold the leash right even after the instructor gave us a leash holding class. 
Can anyone recommend a good book or video I can buy that reviews basic tips for dog owners? Like how to hold the leash properly, what foot to start off on, etc. The dog catches on to the new things quicker than I do! So, I need a basic book or video with step by step instructions and illustrations.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

can't recommend a book, can only empathize with you. It gets better with time!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I can empathize as well. It does get better with time and practice. Is your instructor any help at working through these issues? 

I've had 4 dogs I've taken through multiple levels of obedience classes and I still get my hands all confused between holding the leash and giving out treats and tying to use a clicker. I'll get my words jumbled and give the dog the wrong command at the wrong time. Bless my dogs they put up with me. With each dog I've learned new things and have gotten better and easier, but with me it's still a comedy of errors.

Don't give up and keep practicing. Your instructor should be able to give you advice on how to change what your doing. It may take hearing things 50 times before you actually get it. But as long as you're willing to learn, you'll improve.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I relate! It can be frustrating and more so when you start to feel your dog is smarter than you are and you are holding him back!!! I went through that with my Selka!!!

Hang in there. Be patient with yourself! You dog loves you no matter what! : )


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL. Take a beginner agility class. If you think you feel awkward now, wait until you take that first class. The good news is, it helped me with my coordination immensely!


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Congratulations for working and spending time with your dog. I applaud you for doing this and if he wiggles around a little bit is not the end of the world. Keep working on it because practice is the key to obedience training.

If you need to take another course I would suggest taking it from another instructor. I used to play tennis and I always found taking lessons from different instructors gave me a different perspective and I might hear it better from someone else than the first guy.

Good Luck !


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Only one solution: rehoming. 

The owner, that is.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

fostermom said:


> LOL. Take a beginner agility class. If you think you feel awkward now, wait until you take that first class. The good news is, it helped me with my coordination immensely!


I agree. Nothing makes you feel more out of shape and clumsy than watching your Golden leap elegantly over jumps while you gasp to catch up.

And boy does agility teach you how you mislead your dog with body language and eye contact...it's been a great learning experience for me as a trainer.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Try not to be so hard on yourself. It's true, the classes are to teach the humans. Thankfully, we found a trainer with a sense of humor who helps us laugh at ourselves! It is very difficult to get coordinated & remember everything.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I remember taking a class with a very experienced trainer who told us that 90% of training is for the handler & 10% for the dog. So, what do you do - take more classes for YOU!:wavey::wavey::wavey:

Congratulations on working with your pup! It WILL pay off & in a few years you'll know as much as the rest of us do (& there are MANY times that we still feel exactly like you do)


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Practice, Practice, Practice! That's what my obedience trainer told me years ago when I was training my Standard Poodle for Competetive Obedience. I always was fumbling things up and she'd look at me like "Are you EVER gonna get this right?" I was at the dog shows this weekend and watching the obedience trials was so awesome! One day I'd like to do that with Shellie. A golden retriever got the High Score today. Awesome!


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

QUOTE -when I taught him to sit, I inadvertently made sure he and I made eye contact so he feels like even when I tell him to sit in the heel position, he finagles his way over to the side of me to make sure I look him in the eye...

Windfair, we've done only fun, basic classes at our facility, and eye contact is taught and encouraged. I see it as a foundation to establishing a strong and healthy relationship. Maybe in competetion it's not something to reinforce, that I don't know. Personally, I love it and give lots of praise whenever Maggie makes eye contact with me, especially since we've been walking the beach off lead with this nice weather. Maybe, like pburchins said, trying another instructor would be helpful. As I gain more confidence with my skills, Maggie is so much more responsive. Best of luck to you!


----------

